# Nissan,Mitsubishi, or Toyota?



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm gonna be getting a car fairly soon, and I have narrowed my choices down to 3 cars:

Nissan Skyline( any make or year)
1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse GT
2004 Toyota Celica GT-S

The Skyline is the cheapest of the three, but is used.It needs a little tuning up, and then it comes to about a tie with the Eclipse.The Celica is the most expensive, and the Eclipse is also used.Whiich one should I get?Also, I'm looking for a car that can drift good, so factor that in too please.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you may want a RWD car to drift, just a suggestion...


----------



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

Then it would have to be the skyline. You can drift in AWD cars


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The only one that can actually drift is the Skyline. Even then, AWD is not great for getting sideways.

Why not go look for an AE86 or something? You could snag a nice one for ~1500 and that leaves a LOT of money for mods. Plus, they're terribly reliable, and pretty much the best drift cars ever, period.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll try to find one...In the mean time,1 more on the list:

1991 Nissan 240SX Hatchback

It's by far the cheapest at $1,500.....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

240 is BY FAR the best drifter of the four you listed. Like... no contest.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

Okay.Guess I'll get it.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Smoke said:


> I'm gonna be getting a car fairly soon, and I have narrowed my choices down to 3 cars:
> 
> Nissan Skyline( any make or year)
> 1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse GT
> ...




.............is this actually a serious post? i am in no way trying, but either way i say this its gonna look like im bashing it.

those 3 cars, in comparison, are like comparing sony Xplode amps, with alpine, and then last but not least, PheonixGold.

and a skyline. in VA? cheap?

then you throw in a 240sx. now its purely gone from oranges to watermellon. and im totally confused.






hi my name is Jay, how ya doin'?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I found a place online to order a Skyline from...They have so many at times that they can sell them at that extremely low price, however, some are replicas.....

240SX was added in because it's the lowest priced car I can find.Also I herd a rumor that it was very good in drifting, which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Wana share that page Smoke?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

Useless now....As always the Skylines are gone....1 left at $40,000, and it doesn't really look worth it.....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Smoke said:


> I found a place online to order a Skyline from...They have so many at times that they can sell them at that extremely low price, however, some are replicas.....





Smoke said:


> Useless now....As always the Skylines are gone....1 left at $40,000, and it doesn't really look worth it.....


hmm....

another thing, reguarding the first post, there is no way in hell that a skyline is gonna be cheaper then a celica or a 3000gt. you even said yourself, $40k.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

When they have alot, like they did earlier, they drop the price.When alot of them are being sold, the price increases.Get it?

They had so many replica's, as well as the real thing that they could afford to drop the price down that much.But since they did that, the Skylines were sold even faster, and now they are back to the normal price of one as a result, so it's the most expensive now.The 240SX is now the cheapest.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......if a dealer had 50 skylines.....they wouldnt budge the price


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

They had way more then just 50...Most were replicas though...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

whats a replica skyline???


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i would love to see the link to this dealer, until otherwise i call :bs:


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

¿A copy or reproduction made by the original?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> ¿A copy or reproduction made by the original?


¿who knows, this is the first ive EVER heard about a dealer other then motorex selling skylines, plus first about replicsas... says there is a site, but won't take 3 secounds to post a link...where has anyone seen 50 sklines in one place??? motorex has like 4...they are number one... hmmmm.... i still smell BS!!! :loser:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> whats a replica skyline???


I've been wondering this for days....but I didn't want to post it. Please elaborate, Smoke.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, not exactly a site site....They sell some on ebay at times.Otherwise you'll have to pay for a membership to thier auction thingy.(just lik ebay anyway.)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so you have to pay even before you can bid? :wtf: :bs: :bs:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......i dun remember paying to signup for ebay


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

can i get an ebay link... Anyone... auctions can be viewed for 90 days, any old links... just one... didnt think so... :bs:


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I think this is one that was bought, then re sold from the person.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...608608&category=6392&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT

It was bought before I could get it....curse my life...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dude... thats 15 grand PLUS LEGALIZATION AND IMPORTING!!! do you have Any idea what that entails??? thousands upon thousands of dollars... you still HAVE to go through Motorex, good luck on that one...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> dude... thats 15 grand PLUS LEGALIZATION AND IMPORTING!!! do you have Any idea what that entails??? thousands upon thousands of dollars... you still HAVE to go through Motorex, good luck on that one...


the kid's full of shit, i think that's been established.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I was thinking about buying it until I saw that stuff.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........k



2nd sentance of description on top of page:
"The car is currently located in Hong Kong."
add freight cost to the 14k.

2nd paragraph of TOS:
"Prospective buyers please be prepared about the additional cost of importing/legalizing this vehicle into your country before you bid. Specifically if you want to import the Skyline into the United States then please contact a registered importer. Motorex (www.skylinegtr.com) is the expert in importing/legalizing Skylines into the US."

why would you even consider buying something for 14k and not read EVERYTHING? I would never buy a car from ebay anyway. maybe a parts car though.

Either the Eclipse or the Celica would be a good car. Depends on what you like i guess. I'd go for a 240sx er something.

EDIT:
Oh yah, look at the engine pics of that car. why the hell arent there air filters?!


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

Ok everyone has now drilled into the ground that alot of this skyline talk is BS, but that still dont answer his question. I would defeintly go with the 240 because of its drifting capabilities and its potential to increase power. For the money ur talkin on these skylines you could have a kick ass 240sx sleeper. 
If u dont mind me asking, ur age is?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm 13...Doesn't mean I haven't almost gotten a car before...I would have had a Celica a year ago, but there wasn't enough parking spaces near here for the car...

Alot of people have said that the 240SX is a good drifter, but alot have said that it's very horrible in stuff like rain...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

a 13 year old with a SkyLine... your a joke. I dont mean to be a dick, but do research before coming into a board with no knowledge and just asking flagrently horrible questions. I would say you should wait at least 4 years before you look into buying a car. Good luck.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Smoke said:


> Alot of people have said that the 240SX is a good drifter, but alot have said that it's very horrible in stuff like rain...


Any RWD car is going to be not super-sweet in the rain, but if you're a good driver (which you won't until you're 20), they're easy to keep under control. FWD and 4/AWD are a lot better in the rain, though, but of course, they don't like to get sideways quite as much.

Judging by your age, I'd recommend you look into something that's going to be a bit easier to learn to drive on than a RWD car. Something FWD, cheap, slow, and with low insurance. Get a 200SX or a Civic or a Corolla or something. If you've got to have something more performance-oriented, look into the 2.5RS. They're quick, but handle well in pretty much any conditions.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Smoke said:


> I'm 13...




HAHAHAHAHAHAH OMFG ROFLMAO....


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH OMFG ROFLMAO....


I'll just make no comment........


Anyway,I'm a fairly good drifter with 2 wheeled things, like dirtbikes and such. Just starting with 4 wheeled things(like me RC Acura RSX.Nothing bigger than a go-kart yet.)


DryBoy, I'm serious...Although it'd never go more than a mile from the house.The road around here is perfect for breaking out big drifts, which is what I want to do with a car.

And my neighbor has a car like those already(not the skyline, but the cars samo mentioned.), and he hates it with every bit of his heart, and claims he will sell it soon.I could probably work things out with him, which should be easy since were good friends.All it needs is a new paint scheme.(something other than that ugly green color it has already.)


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Smoke said:


> Anyway,I'm a fairly good drifter with 2 wheeled things, like dirtbikes and such. Just starting with 4 wheeled things(like me RC Acura RSX.Nothing bigger than a go-kart yet.)


 so... what do you consider drifting on 2 wheels, powersliding around corners??? im confused... oh yea and im getting real good at drifting RC cars myself...im gonna go pro soon...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow...i can't believe i missed this thread for so long. _classic..._


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

hey smoke your 13 and your good at driftin 2 wheel things haha 
I thought I new how to drive at 17 when I putr my lowered s-10 into a wall at 65 so me livin in phx my mom payed the cash and put me in a school 
Bob Bonderant school of high performance driving and damnd if I learned there is a lot more to driving than just pushing a pedal and turning a wheel 
until you can tell me the proper way to make a turn dont even try drifting or any type of speical driving at all learn the term point and shoot and then mabye you wont go out and drift and kill your self 
gota walk before you can run there buddy


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Ok I've read enuff. Quit the hating even if he is 13, he has every right to sign up on the board and post. At least he had the gall to say his age and not your typical "No way man, I'm 18!!! Nissan rules!!! GTR 4 lYf3!!!" comment we've all seen in the past. Some good advice has been distributed to Smoke, but the thread is outta hand now/OT. For now, this topic is closed.


----------

